# lies, drama, betrayal and BS....



## fallen_angel

Hey there. So, here's the deal. My husband and I moved up to where he grew up due to his father's illness... this was a completely new area for me... and I only knew a handful of people. In this handful of people is a married couple. They seem to love their drama. I'm not sure who or what to believe these days. I've heard some things about my husband such as he's a liar, a thief, he's a flirt, etc.... I keep hearing some of the same stories over and over again. And it's really starting to take a toll on me... I never know if he's telling the truth or not... have any of you ever experienced this...? Like thought your spouse was one person, but heard things you didn't know were true or didn't want to believe it.? How did your situation work out.? As of now, I'm choosing to have faith in my husband and just believe this is all lies... thoughts...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy

So - you are getting incomfortable about what you are hearing from the 'drama people'?

_thief_ ?? _liar_ ?? How so? Same stories from different people.. hmm. How does your husband respond? Any explanations or defense or deflection?

How long you been married and known him?

you 'never know if he is telling the truth'? Really? Like when?


----------



## 2ntnuf

Doesn't everyone say, "Trust, but verify"?

Sounds like, you need to do this for yourself and get new friends.


----------



## wiigirl

2ntnuf said:


> Doesn't everyone say, "Trust, but verify"?
> 
> Sounds like, you need to do this for yourself and get new friends.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

How long did you date your husband, what were his friends like when you met him, where he/you lived?

I tend to feel the majority of people are cut from a similar cloth with similar values to the types of people they choose to hang with. Family we have no choice, friends are different. Maybe your husband was a little wilder in his past, and got this out of his system too. 

If it was me, I'd sit him down & talk to him about all of this....your confusion... and be very "approachable" to whatever he wants to share about his past.... I'd want the whole truth of it unabashedly .... whatever it was... so you won't feel blindsided and left in the dark if/when his old friends start with these stories, you'll be able to jump right in and say "I heard about that one " ..or you can even correct them if they are getting carried away. 

..And if they are ALL fabrications/ half fabrications -for whatever reason...ask the hubby, what the H is up with his friends, are they all mental , are they jealous & want to cause some waves... who needs drama maker friends like that ... :wtf:


----------



## fallen_angel

Thief is just something he has been called by one of his exes.... liar, well because he is.... he's lied about having a brother..... not true.... he's just a friend. And there's just so many other "little" lies that just keep piling up.... I feel like I don't even know my own husband any more.... which is not good... and I don't trust him.... which is even WORSE....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

